# New beam engine plans



## oldboatguy

For those of you interested in beam type steam engines, I have posted a set of drawings. Many thanks to rake60 for organizing them onto the download area in the menu for me. If you go to download them please notice that there are two pages. You will probably need them both or the engine will look funny. If you build it, I would like to see pictures.

best wishes,

Oldboatguy


----------



## Brass_Machine

Very cool. Gonna check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Brass_Machine

Damn that is a cool beam engine. It just made my short list.

Eric


----------



## BobWarfield

I agree, very nice!

Are there any build or finished photos?

Best,

BW


----------



## wareagle

I have to admit that I am not a huge fan of the beam engine. Not sure why, just am not. However, this design just made the "to do" pile! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## joe d

Oldboatguy

I really like the look of this. I've added it to the "to build" list. At the present rate, I'll have to live to 150 to finish everything on the list.....

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Paolo

Hi Oldboatguy
..very interesting project...I was looking for a similar engine...but maybe I found the best one.. :big:
Cheers, Paolo


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Very nice engine, and well documented. Engineering drawings appear to be very good quality. ---Brian


----------



## machinist dave

hello sir  a very fine example indeed! i'm sure it will run as well as it looks . a very good example of artistic scale as well , good job!


----------



## DICKEYBIRD

I must be ig'nant. How do you get access to this file to look at it?


----------



## wareagle

On the HMEM home screen, look at the left column and there is a box labeled menu. 
On that there is a Downloads & Uploads link. 
Click on that and it will pull up the downloads page. 
Select your fill from the list on the right and click the appropriate link. 
It will pull up another window where you can download the file.

PM me if you need further assistance.


----------



## Cedge

OldBoatguy
Nice work!!! I've just added it to my growing future project list, as well. To paraphrase Tennessee Ernie Ford.... St Peter don't call me 'cause I can't go.... I got a lot more cylinders I need to bore.... (grin)

Steve


----------



## oldboatguy

Re: the laser cut sides and flywheel:

I have gotten pricing on the laser work for the sides and flywheel. If I can get people on board for 10 or more units, the cost is very reasonable. I presently have commitments for 4 units. If you are interested PM me and I will send you a copy of the quote I have and contact information. If enough people want to do this I will handle getting the parts ordered and shipped out for cost + postage.

Thanks,
Oldboatguy


----------



## jack404

OBG

not to be rude but with the south pacific peso ( OZ dollar) dying in the rear end  do you have a idea of cost of the units? My budget needs me to ask such things

cheers

jack


----------



## b.lindsey

Beautiful design OBG and the drawings look very nice too. Can you give some idea of the cost of the laser cut parts? I would definitely be interested in ordering a set.

Bill


----------



## NickG

Design looks excellent, however, I can't open page 2 with the actual drawings. I get some sort of error and file cannot be found. Any ideas?

Nick


----------



## fdew

I have looked and looked, Menu Download, all 8 pages, I can't find the plans. Could someone tell me what I am doing wrong?

Thanks

Frank


----------



## rake60

They are here:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item61

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item62


----------



## fdew

Thank You very much for the plans. It is a great looking engine.

I have been looking for the engine of my dreams. This looks very close.

I like the idea of the wood timber side frames. I will probably scale up the plans about 2X and I think the wood would look good.

A note about the Parallel linkage. You say "I knew that on the full sized engines they were to keep the piston rod from bending at full extension" That is true, but perhaps another way to put it is that they come close to keeping the piston rod moving in a straight line. (same job as a cross head.) I say come close, because there is slight side to side motion as the linkage goes up and down.

There is a bit more discussion here.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=4173.0

Thanks again.

Frank


----------



## kvom

I love the look of this one, esp. after the other threads discussion of linkages (Watts, Peaucellier).

I am wondering about the valve crank lever being offset from the valve bore. The forces on the valve would be to the side, and I thainki9ng that might contribute to some binding. Perhaps some with more experience could comment.


----------



## tel

Well spotted kvom - I just had a look (only downloaded these yesterday) and yes, there is a potential problem there. Could get around it by extending the valve spindle and the link and putting in some sort of guide I guess.


----------



## fdew

kvom  said:
			
		

> I am wondering about the valve crank lever being offset from the valve bore. The forces on the valve would be to the side, and I thainki9ng that might contribute to some binding. Perhaps some with more experience could comment.



I'm not experienced. but it looks like the valve crank could be positioned above the valve (perhaps inverted and mounted to the frame) Then two short links could drop down to the valve spindle, or the spindle could be made with a slot in the end and one link used right on center.

Frank


----------



## kvom

I was dry testing my build of Brian's double-size beam engine, and found that the valve operated without binding with only one of the two levers attached. So it may well work on this one too.


----------



## Cliff

I found this thread the other day and fell for the engine I have seen others like it but there was just something about this one. I plan on building this as my first engine but can't do it tell spring cause my shop isn't heated and it gets a little cold out there also I have Smithy Lathe/ Mill that I have to rebuild/ clean up. I downloaded the prints and noticed that the print for the connecting rod was missing along with the print that shows the bearings that the beam shaft pivots on and I do not understand what the exhaust flange is or what it does I hope you can help me with this. Cliff


----------



## ariz

hello oldboatguys, and thanks for these great plans

I downloaded them a few minutes ago and printed also, but I don't find the sheet n. 7
is it missing or not?

thank you


----------



## JRNYMAN2LMAYKER

Oldboatguy, First off I want to thank you for a lovely design and your overwhelming generousity for sharing them. I have downloaded the plans but have noticed that one of the sheets may have slipped through the cracks. The sheet in question should be labeled #4 and my guess is it contains the drawings and dimensions for the crank bearing blocks, pivot arm bearing blocks and the crank connecting rod and bearing blocks. I have gone through the files a number of times but am unable to find these parts. Just a heads-up.

Thanks again.....Greg


----------



## sid pileski

I'll be danged, I can't find the plans either.
The links posted sends me to a couple of drawings for boiler parts.
What am I doing wrong? ???

Sid


----------



## Turk88

Looks like the plans are no longer here


----------



## densue

I have begun building parts for the beam engine and yes there is missing sheet #7. I don't know if there is any critical info on it. I have all together sixteen drawings, #1 to #17. I plan to make the frame out of wood with brass mountings and reinforcement strips, but that plan might change as I go along. So far the only problem I have encountered is the 2-56 taps, I've lost the touch and broken several of them, there cheep anyway. 

Dennis


----------



## ariz

I'm working on these plans too, and I have done almost every part
I think that in the missing page (n. 7) there were the drawings of the mounting block for the main shafts, because I didn't find them anywhere.
I have done these mounting blocks by assembling, comparing and examining others measures...
Don't know if they are correct for now, I need some more days to complete these parts.
I'll post some pics and measures in the post that I started in 'working in progress' in the next days


----------



## densue

ex cellant ariz,

I am very curious to see some pics of it. As far a the missing print, I will probably do a ratio and proportion measurement to get the dims. please share your drawing of the mounting blocks along with the photos if you can. What are you making the frame of?


----------



## ariz

I made the frame of alu
Designed on the alu plate and contoured with the mill (X2 mini-mill) using a 6 mm end mill, working with patience it was not difficult


----------



## densue

I have the aluminum here for the frame, I'm just not shure if I want to keep flipping around the frame to cut every angle, although; using a good wood and extra brass might just as well be worse in detail. I have a Micro mill that will do the job, it has the room to hold the frame in any arrangement needed. 

I just finished making the eccentric journal and am encouraged with the out come. The Mini Lathe and Micro Mill held to the numbers as needed. I hope it runs as well as it's coming together.


----------



## tony65

Hi all, I am currently working on a lightwave 3d version of this beam engine, The plans are very good and I am very tempted to build it myself. I am attaching a couple of pictures, any advise would be appreciated Thanks Tony 65


----------



## ariz

hi tony65
could you post a pic a bit larger than this one
thanks


densue
I agree with you, may be that a wood frame was something new and beautyfull as the alu frame
it's your choice

I think that the eccentric was one of the more difficult piece to make, so you are at a good point
I'm working on the 'linkage' in these days (don't know if name is correct): 4 little pieces of steel and 4 of brass that maintain the piston rod movement on a straight direction
a work that I don't like 

regards


----------



## densue

Ariz,

I really don't like the intricate work that we put into these ultra micro machines. Although I do enjoy the process, sounds a little oxymoronic, but it's not being there that thrills me, it's getting there that helps me relax, and to know I do this for myself is the reason I sometimes force myself to go into the cave for a few hours.

 I would like to see the prints of the new beam engine drawings when they are done, maybe even before that; if we who are working or have worked on this machine could see them then a perfected set of drawings would benefit everyone else interested. I want to see how mine runs and fix if necessary first.


----------



## NickG

Hi all, don't know whether anybody is aware, a company in the UK is making and selling what looks like Gerry's engine! ... http://www.forest-classics.co.uk/bespoke_beam_engine.htm


----------



## Sshire

Electric motor? I get that there might be someone in the UK who can't quite figure out what to do with 400 pounds, but running an air/ steam engine with an electric motor just seems wrong. Solenoid engines, sure. But this?????

Best
Stan


----------



## NickG

Yeah it's a strange one! They're trying to market it as an executive toy ... guess the average exec doesn't have a compressor under his desk though :big:

You're right, sacrilege to drive it with an electric motor though!!


----------



## Herbiev

It's just not cricket ;D


----------



## Herbiev

Hi all. I have tried every link to download these plans with no success. Could a kind member please PM me the plans as I just love beam engines and am ready to start another project. Thanks in advance
Herbie


----------



## lathe nut

I could not find them either, Help, Lahte Nut


----------



## arnoldb

Gents, you can download the plans as follows:

The original one from OldBoatGuy (Gerry) with imperial drawings here 

Ken I's metric plans for the engine is here 

Regards, Arnold


----------



## Ken I

You will find Gerry Dykstra's original plans as a *.pdf under

Old Boat Guy's Engine - page 13 of the downloads section

Also DOC1955's version Walking Beam Engine on page 14

My metric version as *.dwg & *.dxf Gerry's Beam Engine on page 23

and the same metric as a single sheet *.pdf on page 25

Hope this helps, Arnold's links work of course and I just downladed them to check and it all seems to work.

Regards,
      Ken


----------



## RonP

Hi again,, I have been searching for metric plans for Brian Lucknow's beam engine but having no luck. It seems that those of us  'down under' may not get involved. I though on the off chance you may know?
'tis not easy eh?  Any thoughts?
Thanks for your help
Ron


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Ron--Unless somebody else has converted my original drawings and saved them somewhere, metric plans for my beam engine don't exist. That beam engine was originally  one of Elmer Verbourg's that I blew up 1 1/2 or 2 times and changed the base and a couple of other small things on. Best bet is to use a pocket calculator and just go thru all the dimensions using a 25.4 factor and convert them yourself.--Brian Rupnow


----------



## ronald305

where can I find the plans for this walker beam engine


----------



## Batkiter

Hallo OLDBOATGUY! 
I like to build your Beam Engine, but i cannot find the Sheet Nr.7.All parts are in process! 
I am from Germany and need your help to build your wonderfull Engine. Would you please send me the original Sheet #7 or the complete plans in PDF? 
Regards Batkiter 
mail to: [email protected]




oldboatguy said:


> For those of you interested in beam type steam engines, I have posted a set of drawings. Many thanks to rake60 for organizing them onto the download area in the menu for me. If you go to download them please notice that there are two pages. You will probably need them both or the engine will look funny. If you build it, I would like to see pictures.
> 
> best wishes,
> 
> Oldboatguy


----------



## ///

It amazes me that people that can't use a simple search function are operating machinery!

The plans are here, INCLUDING sheet #7.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/downloads/oldboatguysengineplanpdf-125.html
It took about 3 seconds to find.


----------

